# 4 mo. Hatchling with prolapse/missing piece of carapce



## JourneyN15 (Jun 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with repairing a small piece of carapace? I have a 4 month old hatchling that was hatched missing a small piece of carapace to the left of its tail. I believe the lack of structure is causing her prolapse problems.Two weeks ago she had a bladder prolapse. The bladder was put back in by a vet, and 4 stitches were put in, leaving a very small opening in the cloaca. After 36 hours one of the inner stitches was taken out to make enough room for elimination. She was given Metacam, a pain reliever/anti-inflammatory, for one week. Yesterday, she prolapsed again, with the 3 stitches still in. When I apply pressure where the piece of carapace is missing, things tighten up in the cloaca area and the prolapse pulls in. My vet was going to spend this evening researching and asking other vets questions about fixing the piece of carapace.
Any experience with this type of problem?

Prolapse 2 weeks ago



Prolapse today 



Missing carapace



Hatching day photo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2016)

This might mean there's something missing/wrong inside the baby. Some sort of birth defect that doesn't allow for the insides to stay inside.


----------



## surfergirl (Jun 14, 2016)

hopefully they have an epoxy or fiberglass type resin that they can make her shell complete with. they have used those methods at Auburn and some other vet schools according to their research dept.

I wish your beautiful tort has a full recovery from her birth defect.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2016)

The type of birth defect I'm talking about is similar to cats born without tails. Some of these cats can't hold the poop inside them. The turtle's defect might involve nerves or muscles that don't allow for keeping the innards of the turtle inside him.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ahh, I see, @Yvonne G Probably much more going on inside than possibly outside. I spoke to someone at the University of Florida Small Animal Hospital today and they asked me to email photos and vet records. I got a call back from them. They didn't give a recommendation since they hadn't actually seen the tortoise, but when I asked their opinion, they said they probably wouldn't move forward with a plan of treatment but would most likely advise euthanasia, given its age, defect and current problem. 
Thank you for responding with helpful info.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jun 20, 2016)

Update on the hatchling with the prolapse:
The vet helping me with the hatchling in my home town was in favor of giving the tortoise a little more time, especially since the vet that fixed the first prolapse was willing to take over its necessary vetting and care. I drove it to Clearwater last Friday, They will do what they can for it and if there's a good outcome they will find her a home. 
I appreciate this forum. Thank you!


----------



## surfergirl (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty nice for a vet to try to help it through this. Probably knows this experience will not be for a one time solution for this individual but might possibly expose a solution for other reptiles/animals with a similar defects.

Alot of their proven treatments come from these types of situations.

Gosh, I hope the best for this little one and maybe it's situation will even help others.


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope so, too. I was sure I didn't have the resources or knowledge needed for the kind of care it would probably need. The vet had a Redfoot of her own at home, so I have a feeling she may be the one to keep it, at least for now. 
If I get any other info about it, I'll certainly post an update.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 22, 2016)

any word on the prolapse?


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing new on the prolapse. I may see if the vet helping me here at home will check with the vet that took over the care. I certainly would like to follow it and know the outcome.


----------

